# Tamron Product Advisory for Canon EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 30, 2015)

```
<em>A notice regarding compatibility issues with the EOS 5Ds and the EOS 5DsR, and availability of firmware update service (JUNE 2015)</em></p>
<p align="left"><strong>Dear users and potential purchasers of Tamron interchangeable lenses for Canon.

</strong>Thank you for being a valued customer of Tamron products.</p>
<p align="left">We have learned that the AF functions of the following interchangeable lenses for Canon do not function in Live View mode when used on the EOS 5Ds and EOS 5DsR  which went on sale in June 2015.</p>
<p align="left">We sincerely apologize to all users and potential purchasers for any inconvenience the issue may cause.</p>
<p align="left">Firmware update service is already available as this is the same case when EOS Rebel T6s and the EOS Rebel T6i were released.  Also, Model A011 with the latest firmware for panning shot treatment is compatible and functions properly with these new cameras.</p>
<p align="left">The full list of affected lenses is after the break.</p>
<p align="left"><!--more--></p>
<p align="left">*Please see below for the previous firmware update service announcement regarding  EOS Rebel T6s and EOS Rebel T6i and the firmware update service for SP 150-600mm F/5-6.3 Di VC USD (Model A011） for panning shot.</p>
<p><strong>Affected Models For Canon</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>SP 15-30mm F/2.8 Di VC USD (Model A012）</li>
<li>SP 70-200mm F/2.8 Di VC USD (Model A009）</li>
<li>SP 150-600mm F/5-6.3 Di VC USD (Model A011）</li>
<li>SP 90mm F/2.8 Di MACRO 1:1 VC USD（Model F004）</li>
<li>28-300mm F/3.5-6.3 Di VC PZD (Model A010）</li>
<li>16-300mm F/3.5-6.3 Di II VC PZD MACRO (Model B016）</li>
</ul>
<p align="left">For those who require firmware update service, please contact our service department.</p>
<p>Sincerely,

<em>Tamron USA</em>

<strong>                        </strong>

<em>Note: This overwrite service will only apply to authorized Tamron products purchased in </em><em>the USA.  No service will be offered to the “gray-market products”, such products bought from an unauthorized Tamron USA dealer. Please contact retailer if the original purchase was made from an unauthorized dealer.</em></p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 30, 2015)

Bryan at TDP puts a little warning in all his reviews of 3rd party lenses. This is why.


----------



## funkboy (Jul 1, 2015)

So, we've seen Tamron & Sigma today.

Hopefully not Tamron & Zeiss too...


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 1, 2015)

funkboy said:


> So, we've seen Tamron & Sigma today.
> 
> Hopefully not Tamron & Zeiss too...



AF problems should not be too much of an issue with Zeiss lenses ... ;D


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 1, 2015)

1982chris911 said:


> funkboy said:
> 
> 
> > So, we've seen Tamron & Sigma today.
> ...



I expect you meant "Hopefully not *Tokina* & Zeiss too..." 

Agreed... AF problems should not plague Zeiss (and one reason I don't buy Zeiss lenses).

For that very reason, I only own _one_ 3rd party lens: the fabulous Sigma 8-16mm. 8)
AF (accuracy, or full Live View functionality) is not nearly so critical for such a slow, UWA lens.
On my 7D, AF performs just as I need it too... and should there be future compatibility issues, I can use manual focus &/or calculate hyperfocal distance where I need to.


----------



## dolina (Jul 1, 2015)

zeiss has focus confirm and no AF on any of its ZE lenses.

I find it odd also for someone to use a Tamron lens on a body as expensive as the 5Ds or 5Ds R.


----------



## nightscape123 (Jul 1, 2015)

dolina said:


> zeiss has focus confirm and no AF on any of its ZE lenses.
> 
> I find it odd also for someone to use a Tamron lens on a body as expensive as the 5Ds or 5Ds R.



Why would it be odd to use the sharpest best lens available on an expensive camera?

The Canon 16-35 f/2.8 II isn't even recommended by canon for its own cameras. Best and sharpest option is currently the Tamron 15-30mm f/2.8 VC. 

Also the firmware is already available isn't it? just have to get it updated and you are good to go. Which seems better than canon's service which I don't think have ever offered updated lens firmware have they?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2015)

nightscape123 said:


> Also the firmware is already available isn't it? just have to get it updated and you are good to go. Which seems better than canon's service which I don't think have ever offered updated lens firmware have they?



They released a firmware update for the 40/2.8 STM, users can download and self-install (but a recent camera is required). There was an update for MkII supertele lenses that had to go to Canon (they paid shipping). 

Since Canon doesn't need to reverse engineer their AF, making the need for updates less frequent.


----------



## funkboy (Jul 1, 2015)

pj1974 said:


> I expect you meant "Hopefully not *Tokina* & Zeiss too..."
> 
> Agreed... AF problems should not plague Zeiss (and one reason I don't buy Zeiss lenses).



apologies, that's what I get for posting when I'm tired. I did mean Tokina, as I have a couple of them.

The AF-confirm lights on my 50mm ZE Planar are nice to have, but they required a heck of a lot of calibration before they were accurate.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2015)

funkboy said:


> The AF-confirm lights on my 50mm ZE Planar are nice to have, but they required a heck of a lot of calibration before they were accurate.



The issue here is with Live View though, so viewfinder AF confirmation shouldn't be affected.


----------

